# Need Metal



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

K I need some new tunes on my I pod for some bone crushing workouts. I need METAL!!! 
Fire me some ideas!


----------



## Hell (Sep 18, 2011)

I Live on Metal!!

Darkthrone - Nocturno Culto - Under A Funeral Moon (at Wacken '04) - YouTube
Immortal - Immortal - Blashyrkh (Mighty Ravendark) (live, Wacken 2007 DVD) - YouTube
Hypocrisy - Hypocrisy - Buried (Live at Wacken, 1998) DVD - YouTube
Belphegor - Belphegor - Veneratio Diaboli I Am Sin - YouTube

Plus the usual's:
Pantera
Slayer
etc....


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

AWESOME!! I cant train to fucken weezy and all this other garbage they blast at my gym. I NEED METAL!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Lamb of god
Killswitch Engage
As I lay Dying
Hatebreed
Parkway Drive
Avenged Sevenfold
All That Remains


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice! Thanks guys. It makes cardio bareable lol!!


----------



## Hell (Sep 18, 2011)

My usual cardio album - http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5116766/Belphegor_-_Walpurgis_Rites_-_Hexenwahn_%282009%29 - Belphegor - Walpurgis Rites - Hexenwahn 

Just turn it on and tune into Satans Power!!  Veneratio Diaboli!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

godsmack
disturbed (warrior, sickness, and stupify is awesome)
korn
hatebreed
Marilyn Manson
soil
system of a down
tool (schism, eulogy is good.)


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2011)

Listen to this:






YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 18, 2011)

Look up some German metal bands.  German is a very angry sounding language, perfect for metal.


----------



## Hell (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

rammstein, dimmu borgir


----------



## Imosted (Sep 18, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video










(i know it doesnt fit with the rest but i love this song)





YouTube Video


----------



## Imosted (Sep 18, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck ya Imosted! Good shit right there!! Obituary is my third all time fave band behind Slayer and Cannibal Corpse/Six feet under.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 18, 2011)

Drowning Pool


----------



## evanps (Sep 18, 2011)

WINDS OF PLAGUE - Drop The Match (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
DEFILER "CRYOMANCER" (DIRECTED BY JON ZOMBIE) - YouTube

My entire playlist is hardcore/metalcore/deathmetal/deathcore....lol basically every subgenre u can think of. But these two always give me a little push and aren't too far beyond the average taste.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Thug Motivation 103 comes out on the 20th....


wait wrong thread.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 18, 2011)

hahah Sloppy

i do love Tech N9ne though..ya different still but u got me thinking

groupie and my wife, my bitch, my girl..ahh the classics


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 18, 2011)

deicide- stench of redemption
1349-hellfire
wolves in the throne room- two hunters
Anaal Nathrakh- eschaton, When fire rains down from the sky, mankind will reap as it has sown
Akercocke- choronzon, goat of mendes
Nile- those whom the gods detest, ithyphallic, annihilation of the wicked
Amon Amarth-fate of norns, with oden on our side 
Marduk- Rom 5:12, wormwood
cattle decapitation- karma bloody karma


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> hahah Sloppy
> 
> i do love Tech N9ne though..ya different still but u got me thinking
> 
> groupie and my wife, my bitch, my girl..ahh the classics


 

Not sure if you know, but I was talking about Jeezy's new CD. I've been waiting years for this thing. 

Never really listened to Tech9. 

My latest hiphop thing has been Swollen Members and Mad Child's solo work. It's pretty good. If you don't like this song then there's something wrong with you....






YouTube Video


----------



## Hell (Sep 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck ya Imosted! Good shit right there!! Obituary is my third all time fave band behind Slayer and Cannibal Corpse/Six feet under.



Man I havent listened to Obituary in a long time....I used to jam the shit out of Slowly We Rot a long time ago. I have seen Cannibal Corpse probably 5-6 ties in the last 10 years and they are always tight as fuck, and damn cool dudes at that. Six Feet Under was my first death metal concert back in like 1998 or 1999, I think it was their 2nd cd, Immolation opened up for them. "I wanna thank all you Motherfuckers for coming out tonight, and we will see you next time, BENEATH......A BLACK......SKYYYYYYYYYYY!!!"


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 19, 2011)

Lamb of God is a must.  Their first one titled Burn the Priest, under their original name Burn the Priest. Fucking awesome. Gets me going all the time.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> Man I havent listened to Obituary in a long time....I used to jam the shit out of Slowly We Rot a long time ago. I have seen Cannibal Corpse probably 5-6 ties in the last 10 years and they are always tight as fuck, and damn cool dudes at that. Six Feet Under was my first death metal concert back in like 1998 or 1999, I think it was their 2nd cd, Immolation opened up for them. "I wanna thank all you Motherfuckers for coming out tonight, and we will see you next time, BENEATH......A BLACK......SKYYYYYYYYYYY!!!"


Nice!!! Ive never seen them live yet, But ive seen a ton of metal bands. I only listen to it lol! My old h=gym used to let us crank metal but the golds im at now is all jersey shore lookin pussies and its all hip hop, and shitty rap and techno. Id love to crank some deicide and scare all those bitches out of the gym. This is deicide lol!! Fucken old school!





YouTube Video


----------



## big60235 (Sep 19, 2011)

My current favorites are. 

Black label society
Cycle of Pain
Slipknot
Hellyeah
Pantera


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 19, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure if you know, but I was talking about Jeezy's new CD. I've been waiting years for this thing.
> 
> Never really listened to Tech9.
> 
> ...


NO!! This is what I HATE!!^^


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Not sure if you know, but I was talking about Jeezy's new CD. I've been waiting years for this thing.
> 
> Never really listened to Tech9.
> 
> ...



Ya I didn't know who u were talking about but figured I would add my OT 2 cents ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## murf23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good thread ...lots of good shit . But if you dont have Metallica Kill Em All then you aint got shit .....Probaly the best metal album all time from start to finish ..Im not the biggest fan of Metallica anymore I like the heavy shit and dont see how a band can be so heavy and then go commercial but whatever ...Still Kill Em All best ever . Of course Slayer REIGHN IN BLOOD and all Slayer and


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

I bet I've listened to South of heaven start to finish atleast 1000 times. SLAYER!!!!!!!


----------



## murf23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Me too lol .  They never change . I fucking hate bands that start one way then change who they are . All the rest are posers next to SLAYER


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

Amen brother I've seen them live and they sound exactly like they do on cd. Hard as fuck and they thrash for 3 hrs straight. My head would fall off lol!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 19, 2011)

Old stuff from staind and nonpoint (love bullet with a name) Five Finger death punch. Disturbed has been making great workout stuff for years.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 19, 2011)

HATEBREED had a great album i heard once but forgot which 1 it was . I know there is a lot of newer bands out there that I've never listend to .Gotta start buying somenew shit


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

Five finger death punch is awesome! I really like them. Hatebreed kicks ass. I listen to liquid metal on serious satelite, I just get new stuff off there.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a little hatebreed on my playlist too.  I will be heard and smash your enemies.  I will be heard was on the xxx soundtrack, lots of good stuff there


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 19, 2011)

I looked and i don't think anyone has mentioned job for a cowboy yet. Lamb of god is my favourite.  best metal band of the last ten years in my opinion. 

Also check out necrophagist, and unearth. I'm Sure I'll think of some more later. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

Bolt thrower and Morbid Angel are killer! Napalm death are classic to.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Never heard of any of them > Thats what I mean I gotta check some of this new stuff out . Im living in the past Bro... Love the old shit


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Sep 19, 2011)

I forgot, as blood runs black.  pretty awesome! 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 19, 2011)

The ones I just mentioned are older but death metal is always awesome new or old it timeless.


----------



## easymoneymike (Sep 19, 2011)

How has nobody mentioned The Black Dahlia Murder?!?!   If you can't get the blood moving to these guys you might want to get yourself checked out. 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I bet I've listened to South of heaven start to finish atleast 1000 times. SLAYER!!!!!!!



I grew up listening to that album.


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video














YouTube Video


----------



## VikingWarlord (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't read all the rest so, if anyone here has any taste, at least some of these have been mentioned. I'm also not going to list specific tunes because that would take hours. Here's a really short (relatively) band list.

Suspiria
The Haunted
Nightrage
At The Gates
Dark Tranquility
Fear My Thoughts
Into Eternity
Testament
Impaled Nazarene
Cannibal Corpse
Morbid Angel
Motorhead
Slayer
Megadeth
Amon Amarth
The Duskfall
Mezarkabul
Exodus
Anthrax
Destruction
Vader
Immortal
Venom
Kreator
Sodom
Sadus
Born of Osiris
Veil of Maya
Nevermore
Annihilator

That should be a good place to start.

EDIT: Went back and looked through the list...some of you guys should think about expanding past the lame ass American metalcore bullshit.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 21, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Lamb of god
> Killswitch Engage
> As I lay Dying
> Hatebreed
> ...



exactly my playlist lol


----------



## Imosted (Sep 21, 2011)

VikingWarlord said:


> I didn't read all the rest so, if anyone here has any taste, at least some of these have been mentioned. I'm also not going to list specific tunes because that would take hours. Here's a really short (relatively) band list.
> 
> Suspiria
> The Haunted
> ...




hey how the fuck do you know about MezarKabul?







YouTube Video










Pentagram/Mezarkabul, 
They are the biggest metal band in Turkey, lol


----------



## Imosted (Sep 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck ya Imosted! Good shit right there!! Obituary is my third all time fave band behind Slayer and Cannibal Corpse/Six feet under.


Obituary is-was  one of best death metals band ever


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has said Napalm Death yet.


----------



## Imosted (Sep 21, 2011)

YouTube Video









(i love this one)





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## VikingWarlord (Sep 21, 2011)

Imosted said:


> hey how the fuck do you know about MezarKabul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't even remember how I found them. It was years ago. Somehow, I've pretty much become a walking encyclopedia of metal.


----------

